# اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2008)

*طبعا احنا عارفين ان مصر مليانة بالابطال
الى تقدموا فى رياضات كتيييييييييير
لكن فى رياضة
مافيش بلد قدرت تحققها غير مصر
وده طبعا بيدل على السبق والتقدم
والرياضة دى هى


















ركوب الاتوبيسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات*









*زى محنا شايفين ده تزحلق وعشن تعرفوا بس اد ايه الاتوبيس المصرى تحفة فتلاقوا جميع الناس بتتهافت عليه*








*وده تدريب اشبال تحت التسعين*









*وهنا بيشيلو حديد
او بيلعبوا عقلة
 الله اعلم*







*وطبعا هنا بيتمشوا جوة الاتوبيس
براح بقى*







*ودول نزلو اخيرا بعد عناء شديد
باين من شكلهم طبعا الترفيه*








*وده بقى شكله وهو ماشى
فى ناس بتقع
عادى جدا
بيجى غيرها
الشعب المصرى مبيغلبش يعنى*







*ودى بقى ناس بتطلع
متسئلوش فين
الشعب المصرى بيساع بعضه يعنى*








*ودول بيتهواااا
متاخدوش فى بالكو
اصل جوة كاتمة*







*واخيرا بقى
شكله وهو ماشى
ده لو وصل اصلا

*

*هى دى مصر*

*صنع ايديا وحياه عنيا*​


----------



## twety (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*

خسااااااااااااااارة
نسيتى تصورى الاتوبيس وهو بيهدى قدام الناس
واللى يحصل يركب
وطبعا فى الغالب بيسيب النس ويجرررررررررررى :t33:
​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههه

جميل يا جيلان اوووووووي

خصوصا اننا كل ما انزل مصر اجرب الرياضة دي علي سبيل الترفيه 

بس اهم حاجة تاخدوا بالكم من الفلوس والموبايل وطبعا ممنوع للانسات الرقيقات leasantr


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*

*لا ياستى احنا رياضيتنا ارحم 
على كدة يا حبيبتى انتى والعقرب مستغانين عن نفسكم ولا ايه ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههههه
جميله جدا ياجيلان 
لا يا انجى احنا ماعندناش الكلام ده 
ده فى مصر 
وعلى رأى الزعيم بتعنا (كوبتك مان )
يبقى انت اكيد فى مصر 
هههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ياجيلان​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*

*ميرسي يا جيلا على الموضوع الجميل*
*ياريت تكتبيلنا بقى عن رياضة المترو وركوبه عشان انا بلعبها كل يوم*
*هههههه ربنا يباركك ياقمر*​


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*

انا لاعيب مترو درجة اولى بحكم الاربع سنين فى حلوان والخامسه جايه 
لكن اتوبيسات معرفش


----------



## نفرتاري (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*

بصراحة عندك حق 
انا غالبا بعمل الرياضة دى


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> خسااااااااااااااارة
> نسيتى تصورى الاتوبيس وهو بيهدى قدام الناس
> واللى يحصل يركب
> وطبعا فى الغالب بيسيب النس ويجرررررررررررى :t33:
> ​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
لاااااااا بس بردوا بيركبوا 
مشفتيش الى على الازاز قدام
دول مصريين يا بنتى مش بيغلبوا
وبعدين هو مش بيقف توفيرا للبنزين بس مش اكتر
ولانه عارف ان قدرات المصريين عالية*


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههه
جامدة
ونعم الرياضة 
ده ف نادى ايه بقى
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا سكرة​


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*



Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> جميل يا جيلان اوووووووي
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا هلا يا هلا
الباشا الكبير هنا مرة واحدة
انا قلت طبعا كوبتك باشا مش هيفوت اى حاجة زى دى
عشن عارفة معزة مصر عندك
وبعدين بالنسبة للموبايل والفلوس فكل معركة ليها خساير
والواحد يحمد ربنا انه بيطلع سليم وبينفد بجلده مش هدومه*


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لا ياستى احنا رياضيتنا ارحم
> على كدة يا حبيبتى انتى والعقرب مستغانين عن نفسكم ولا ايه ​*



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
يابنتى اى حد عايش فى مصر يبقى مستغنى عن حياته طبعا
الاكل ولا المواصلات ولا ......... ولا.........................
يلا بقى اهه الواحد مستنى لو جاتله هجرة الصومال حتى هيروح ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> جميله جدا ياجيلان
> لا يا انجى احنا ماعندناش الكلام ده
> ده فى مصر
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش عارفة ليه الواحد طالبة معاه مصر اليومين دول
كل الاعضاء على كدى
يلا اهى الحكاية يوم الحد هتجيب اخرها وهنشوف اخر المظاهرات
ده لو حد عبرنا بقى
ربنا يتولاناااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *ميرسي يا جيلا على الموضوع الجميل*
> *ياريت تكتبيلنا بقى عن رياضة المترو وركوبه عشان انا بلعبها كل يوم*
> *هههههه ربنا يباركك ياقمر*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحة
لسة مجربتش الرياضة دى
بس الحلو أن الواحد بيلاقى فى مصر رياضات كتير
ام الدنياااااااااااااااا بقى
بس عشن خاطرك نجيبها يعنى
احنا عندنا كام مريان
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*



oesi_no قال:


> انا لاعيب مترو درجة اولى بحكم الاربع سنين فى حلوان والخامسه جايه
> لكن اتوبيسات معرفش



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
كلها رياضة
مترو ولا اتوبيسات
كلها حاجات بتجيب الضغط والسكر والمرارة و ............................
ما احنا فى مصر هنعد نكتر نكتر 
وفى الاخر نقلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل
اسعار ولا مواصلات
مباقتش فارقة
وسلملى عالهجرات *


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*



نفرتاري قال:


> بصراحة عندك حق
> انا غالبا بعمل الرياضة دى


*
ههههههههههههههههه
مش لوحدك يا بنتى
كلنا على كدى
ربنا يطلعنا منها على خير*


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*



hokka_2020 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة
> ونعم الرياضة
> ده ف نادى ايه بقى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا سكرة​



*هههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا يا بنتى
رياضة صنع فى مصر
والاندية متحركة
والاماكن مش بتخلص
لان الكمثرى مافيش على بقه غير كلمة العربية فاضية قدام هههههههههههههههههه
وقريبا هتنزل التفاصيل
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه ابقى قلننا بكان التقديم فى النادى دة عشان انا عوز ابقا لاعيب فية  بس حلوووووة
بجد ربنا بياركك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*

سلام ونعمه
موضوع جميل جدا ودي واقع موجود بس الاسف مش كلنا بتشوفه
وخصوصا ركوب الاتوبيسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
ربنا يباركك
ونشوف كلنا ركوب الاتوبيسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
اخوكي اوريجانوس


----------



## emy (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_هههههههههههههههههههه_
_هههههههههههه_​


----------



## تونى 2010 (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*

الحمد لله ان الواحد مش من القاهره علشان يمارس الرياضه دى​


----------



## جيلان (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه ابقى قلننا بكان التقديم فى النادى دة عشان انا عوز ابقا لاعيب فية  بس حلوووووة
> بجد ربنا بياركك



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
لو انت مصرى
يبقى لازم تكون محترم طبعا فى اللعبة دى
والتقديم بتمن التذكرة
ميرسى يا باشا عالمرور*


----------



## جيلان (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*



اوريجانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> موضوع جميل جدا ودي واقع موجود بس الاسف مش كلنا بتشوفه
> وخصوصا ركوب الاتوبيسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
> ربنا يباركك
> ...



*ميرسى يا باشا
ربنا يرحمنا بقى
ونطلع منها على خير 
وبتدعى على بقية المنتدى ليه ههههههههههههه
انشاء الله محدش يشوفه*


----------



## جيلان (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*



emy قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _هههههههههههههههههههه_
> _هههههههههههه_​



*هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر
نورتىىىىىىى بضحكتك الى زى العسل*


----------



## جيلان (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*



تونى 2010 قال:


> الحمد لله ان الواحد مش من القاهره علشان يمارس الرياضه دى​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
سدءنى فى القاهرة وبرة القاهرة
بس فى العاصمة اعضاء اللعبة دى اكتر
ميرسى يا باشا عالمرور*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

جامدة جدا يا جيلان

والله احنا لو دخلنا كأس العالم بالرياضة الاتوبيسات دى 

حنطلع الاول طبعا 

تسلم ايدك يا باشا​*


----------



## جيلان (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامدة جدا يا جيلان
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق يا باشا
هى دى الرياضة
لا تقلى كورة ولا الجن
هى دى الى هنحقق بيها امل مصر الضايع فى كاس العالم
بس مين يسمع بقى

وميرسى اوى جدا خالص عالمرور
تسلم روكى*


----------



## max mike (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه دى على كده رياضة نادرة خاااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## جيلان (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اشهر رياضة فى مصر ايه ............................ ؟؟؟؟*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه دى على كده رياضة نادرة خاااااااااااااااااااااالص



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا ابداااااااااااااا
لا نادرة ولا حاجة
دى فى كل حته
واماكنها سحرية
الاتوبيس بياخد مالا يقل عن ثلاثة ملايين
يعنى ممكن نعمل اتوبيسات كتير ونحل مشكلة الاسكان هههههههههههههههه*


----------

